# QMutex::lockInternal error compiling q4wine.



## michaelrmgreen (Sep 11, 2012)

I was trying to install q4wine, a wine gui, on 8.3 and it stopped with this message:


> nt, int, int*, void**, QSemaphore*)'
> /usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.2/lib/libQtDBus.
> so: undefined reference to `QMutex::lockInternal()'
> /usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.2/lib/libQtDBus.         so: undefined reference to `QMutex::unlockInternal()'
> ...



Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------

